
Persistence of Coronaviruses on Inanimate Surfaces - shill
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0195670120300463
======
morninglight
Nearly 40,000 infected, Approaching 1,000 deaths, and you can purchase the PDF
for only $35.95 USD.

Elsevier Inc. is pure evil and greedy scum.

------
DoctorOetker
Has the N log reduction fluence (UV dose) for 2019-nCoV been measured yet?

